# Memes and Video thread



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok so I've been posting a lot of videos recently and I thought it was about time someone made a thread to keep the shoutbox clean lol. So, Meme it up! I'll start
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff8LXULsdo8&feature=related







Also, wanna make your own Meme? http://memegenerator.net/


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgQ7qOCDFYQ CKY 96 Quite Bitter Beings


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxieEHPh-J8 Totally Gay for America by WKUK


----------

